# encontré a un mapache



## gengo

I came across the following translation today:

_When I arrived home last night, I found a raccoon rummaging through the trash.
Cuando llegué a mi casa anoche, encontré a un mapache hurgando en la basura._

I know that we use la A personal for animals when we sort of anthropomorphize them, such as with pets, etc., but I don't know what the rule is for when to use it with an animal and when not to use it.  In the above example, the animal is not a loved member of the family; it's just a wild animal.  So why is the "a" needed here?  

I know that there might be some ambiguity without the "a" if the subject were, for example, ella:  _encontró un mapache._  But there is no such ambiguity in the above sentence where the subject is yo.


----------



## Cholo234

gengo said:


> I know that we use la A personal for animals when we sort of anthropomorphize them, such as with pets, etc., but I don't know what the rule is for when to use it with an animal and when not to use it. In the above example, the animal is not a loved member of the family; it's just a wild animal. So why is the "a" needed here?



They say it depends on to what extent the creature is humanized and how loveable it is -- contrasting an animal at the zoo with an animal, an object of scientific investigation.

A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish


----------



## Rocko!

gengo said:


> _When I arrived home last night, I found a raccoon rummaging through the trash.
> Cuando llegué a mi casa anoche, encontré a un mapache hurgando en la basura._


Esa "a" no va, está de más; sin embargo, la persona que la puso lo va a volver a hacer siempre, por mera costumbre. Es, simplemente, su forma particular de hablar. Si esa persona no hubiera puesto la "a", se hubiera sentido incómoda.


----------



## anahiseri

I think in the case of raccoons it's quite natural to antropomorphize, because of the way they behave and interact with people. I would put the "a" too.
Maybe the use in Mexico differs from spanish usage.


----------



## Rocko!

Y estoy de acuerdo con el libro mencionado por Cholo. Si usamos _cucaracha_, la cosa cambia, aunque la cucaracha haga exactamente lo mismo que hacía el mapache:

_ Cuando llegué a mi casa anoche, encontré una cucaracha hurgando en la basura._


----------



## Agró

Para mí la cosa sería así:

_Cuando llegué a (-) casa anoche, *me *encontré (-) un mapache hurgando en la basura._

Si alguien cree que aun así hay ambigüedad y que el que hurgaba en la basura era yo, se podría decir lo siguiente:

_Cuando llegué a casa anoche, me encontré un mapache que estaba hurgando en la basura. _


----------



## S.V.

As a summary on that, the NGLE mentions_ Mató a un león_ does exist (34.9i), and so do _parar a un tren, atacar a los aviones, mirar a las nubes pasar _(34.10m). So all we need is the image of an "active" object, with a "say" in the matter, or doing an action of its own. The image gets closer to _trains _and _clouds _moving on their own. The _object_ doing something would also allow for "_Cuando fui al cuarto de lavar, vi a una cucaracha corriendo en el piso_".

In your case, that _hurgando _also makes it easier._ *Ver a los trenes_ is odd, but _ve pasar a los trenes_ again works naturally. We can think, if a language is constantly "identifying" _doers _and _receivers _in every context, that_ a _gets along with _objects_ that are also doers. Then dogs and raccoons _are_ "human-like". Without_ hurgando _or other verbs, we can think that_ a _would be more common if we thought the raccoon was cute.


----------



## Tom the elf

La forma más común es no mencionando la "a".

_*"Encontré un mapache". 
*_
Naturalmente no hace falta colocarle una "a".
Sin embargo, por mera costumbre que el objeto directo de una oración puede ser anticipado por la presencia de "a", la gente suele colocar dicha preposición.
No es un error grave en español y no deja de sonar natural de todos modos y, por esta misma razón, escucharás gente que lo dice de ambas formas. 
Tiene que ver con la personificación que le das al objeto directo (es decir, si lo tratas como a un ser animado o inanimado).
Hay situaciones que, por supuesto, es obligatorio colocar una "a" y otras donde obligatoriamente NO debe ir. Hay también situaciones donde tienes dos opciones válidas.
Por ejemplo:
 _Encontré *a* Carla en el centro comercial.  (USO OBLIGATORIO) ¿*A quién* encontraste en el centro comercial? *A Carla.*
 Encontré Carla en el centro comercial.
 Puse una manzana en el refrigerador. (NO DEBE IR "A" OBLIGATORIAMENTE) ¿*Qué* pusiste en el refrigerador? *Una manzana.*_
 _Puse a una manzana en el refrigerador._
 _Maté un león. (SIN PERSONIFICACIÓN O HUMANIZACIÓN) *¿Qué* mataste? *Un león.* _*-Yo recomiendo usar esta-*
_ Maté a un león. (PERSONIFICADO O HUMANIZADO) ¿*A quién* mataste? *A un león.*_ 
Preguntar _"¿A qué mataste?"_ suena muy antinatural y posiblemente es incorrecto gramaticalmente.


----------



## gengo

Thank you to all who replied.  Very helpful, and I think I understand the "rule" a little better now.  I found the following particularly enlightening.



Tom the elf said:


> _ Maté a un león. (PERSONIFICADO O HUMANIZADO) ¿*A quién* mataste? *A un león.*_
> Preguntar _"¿A qué mataste?"_ suena muy antinatural y posiblemente es incorrecto gramaticalmente.



Never in a million years would I have used "quién" in that question, so this is a revelation to me.


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> Never in a million years would I have used "quién" in that question


Somos dos. Por lo menos yo, voy a pasar otro millón de años sin hacerlo. 

En cuanto a esa "a", me choca bastante.


----------



## Rocko!

Me parece que cada caso se cocina aparte.
A mí me parece que no es un intento de personificación o humanización sino un intento de especificar:
Mate un león (mate ese tipo de animal) → Maté a un león (no maté un animal cualquiera, maté un león, "¡a un león!", un animal peligroso, no a un gatito).

Es decir, la personificación o humanización sería si decimos "Maté a un león que me amenazaba" (los leones no amenazan, son amenazantes, al igual que los cuchillos no acuchillan, son acuchillantes).

La cucaracha no la especificamos porque todas las cucarachas se parecen, mientras que algún mapache nos puede parecer agradable o cómico por su sola presencia o lo que hace, y otros mapaches no.


----------



## Rodal

A mi me suena muy feo decir "_Cuando llegué a (-) casa anoche, *me *encontré (-) un mapache hurgando en la basura".

Propio de una persona despota quizás que ve a los animales como objetos.

Definitivamente yo usaría la *a* antes del artículo: me encontré *a *un mapache.

Ahora si quieres decirlo sin la *a* puedes usar otro verbo y decir: me topé con un mapache. Ahi sí._

Si dices "te encontraste a", estás usando una frase hecha para seres animados, "anoche me econtre a Pedro".
Entonces si quieres cambiar la frase para algo inanimado  y decir que te econtraste una piedra (por ejemplo), entonces debes cambiar toda la frase y decir anoche encontré una piedra (sin me).  Entonces no tiene nada que ver con que se trate de seres queridos (loved ones or pets) sino que de seres animados vs inanimados.


----------



## anahiseri

La Real Academia, o sea, la máxima autoridad sobre lengua española, habla mucho de la "a" que nos ocupa, y en el apartado  *1.2. -e)* *Doble uso *dice:

"Los nombres comunes de animales se usan con preposición o sin ella en función de la mayor o menor proximidad afectiva existente entre el hablante y el animal: _Suelta al caballo para que corra_ (mayor proximidad afectiva), frente a _Suelta el caballo para que corra_ (menor proximidad afectiva). Por esta razón es muy frecuente el uso de la preposición con los nombres que designan animales domésticos, mientras que los nombres que designan animales no domésticos normalmente no admiten la preposición."

Aplicando esto al mapache, sería más correcto quitar el "a". Pero yo creo que esta norma está cambiando, y en la práctica se aplica más la distinción animado-inanimado que animal- humano.


----------



## gengo

anahiseri said:


> "Los nombres comunes de animales se usan con preposición o sin ella en función de la mayor o menor proximidad afectiva existente entre el hablante y el animal: _Suelta al caballo para que corra_ (mayor proximidad afectiva), frente a _Suelta el caballo para que corra_ (menor proximidad afectiva). Por esta razón es muy frecuente el uso de la preposición con los nombres que designan animales domésticos, mientras que los nombres que designan animales no domésticos normalmente no admiten la preposición."



Thanks for posting that.  Very clear.  So the "rule" is that it's up to the speaker to decide how close he feels to the animal.  In my context, I suppose the speaker thought the raccoon was cute.  (At my house, the raccoons dig up my back yard looking for grubs, and sometimes they knock over my garbage bins, so they don't seem so cute to me.  My wife disagrees.)


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> Thanks for posting that.  Very clear.  So the "rule" is that it's up to the speaker to decide how close he feels to the animal.  In my context, I suppose the speaker thought the raccoon was cute.  (At my house, the raccoons dig up my back yard looking for grubs, and sometimes they knock over my garbage bins, so they don't seem so cute to me.  My wife disagrees.)



No tiene nada que ver con que se trate de seres queridos (loved ones or pets) sino que de seres animados vs inanimados.


----------



## Rodal

Depende del verbo que uses también

Me encontré a un caballo (animado)  ~ Me encontré una billetara (inanimado)
Me topé con un caballo (animado) ~ (no se puede usar este verbo con objetos inanimados)


----------



## anahiseri

Rodal, las explicaciones que he puesto son para verbos transitivos, o sa, verbos que no llevan una preposición como "con". Son verbos que no llevan nada o llevan el "a"


----------



## Rodal

anahiseri said:


> Pero yo creo que esta norma está cambiando, y en la práctica se aplica más la distinción animado-inanimado que animal- humano.



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Rocko!

La simple costumbre basta para preferir esta construcción.
Google reporta 4,210 resultados para "empujar al coche". También aparecen resultados para "empujar al carro".

Estos no contienen ningún tipo de afecto ni de personificación/humanización/antro.. eso.

Tampoco estos ejemplos:

_"...se paró en una silla con la soga al cuello y pateó a la silla".

"Regla número cuatro: Cuando un jugador decida patear a un adversario en vez de patear a la pelota..."

"El canino ha sorprendido al mundo con su amorosa actitud al empujar a la silla de ruedas de su dueño, llevándole a todos lados"._

Parece que la "a" intenta vincular fuertemente la acción del verbo con un sustantivo de forma tal que se entienda que fue ese sustantivo el que sufre la afectación.


----------



## Rodal

anahiseri said:


> Rodal, las explicaciones que he puesto son para verbos transitivos, o sa, verbos que no llevan una preposición como "con". Son verbos que no llevan nada o llevan el "a"



Correcto, solo quise demostrar que se puede decir de otra manera para evitar el uso de la* a *con seres animados.


----------



## Rodal

Rocko! said:


> La simple costumbre basta para preferir esta construcción.
> Google reporta 4,210 resultados para "empujar al coche". También aparecen resultados para "empujar al carro".
> 
> Estos no contienen ningún tipo de afecto ni de personificación/humanización/antro.. eso.
> 
> Tampoco estos ejemplos:
> 
> _"...se paró en una silla con la soga al cuello y pateó *a* la silla".
> 
> "Regla número cuatro: Cuando un jugador decida patear a un adversario en vez de patear *a* la pelota..."
> 
> "El canino ha sorprendido al mundo con su amorosa actitud al empujar* a* la silla de ruedas de su dueño, llevándole a todos lados"._



Rocko, a mi me parece que está mal dicho.


----------



## Rocko!

Rodal said:


> Rocko, a mi me parece que está mal dicho.


¡Claro!, está mal dicho. Ese es el punto. Muchas personas hablan así. Es decir "4200" resultados.
Es la costumbre.
Recuerdo que había un ejemplo escrito por Mario Vargas Llosa, pero no recuerdo la frase, y no era un "typo".

No estoy diciendo que la causa no es la que menciona la NGLE, citada por S.V., tampoco estoy descartando las explicaciones de Anahseri, ni tampoco estoy diciendo que no es como dijo Tom the Elf. Todo eso puede ser la causa o causas.

Lo que digo es que cuando no hay ninguna razón es por costumbre.

La del OP (gengo) es causada probablemente por lo que citó Cholo.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

anahiseri said:


> Aplicando esto al mapache, sería más correcto quitar el "a". Pero yo creo que esta norma está cambiando, y en la práctica se aplica más la distinción animado-inanimado que animal- humano.




Yo, en el caso del mapache, habría usado siempre la "a". No por cuestión de aprecio, sino porque me parece hablar de una cosa ("una lata" o algo por el estilo), si no se usa la"a".

Y probablemente también por una cuestión de énfasis... De querer ser más claro en la expresión, de enfatizarla.

Por otro lado, el mapache tiene todos los movimientos y gestos de un ser humano, y el antropomorfismo es innegable... Aunque yo haría el mismo uso con otros animales; "me encontré a una rata / a un pájaro". No con reptiles o insectos ("me encontré una serpiente / rana / abeja"). Puede que influya el tamaño...


Parece estar claro que hay diferencia entre el uso en Latinoamérica y en España, siendo más frecuente en Latinoamérica el uso sin preposición...

Pero, aparte de eso, a lo largo de toda esta discusión estaba rondándome a mí por la cabeza la idea de que la diferencia está en la "objetualización" ("cosificación") de los seres; de la perspectiva de si se les ve como objetos o no - más que como animales... (incluso con algunos ejemplos con cosas, que pueden considerarse como seres animados, como señalaban S.V., y Rodal).



S.V. said:


> As a summary on that, the NGLE mentions_ Mató a un león_ does exist (34.9i), and so do _parar a un tren, atacar a los aviones, mirar a las nubes pasar _(34.10m). So all we need is the image of an "active" object, with a "say" in the matter, or doing an action of its own. The image gets closer to _trains _and _clouds _moving on their own.





Rodal said:


> Entonces no tiene nada que ver con que se trate de seres queridos (loved ones or pets) sino que de seres animados vs inanimados.




Es decir, se usa la preposición con las personas. Y con los objetos, no se usa.

Pero los animales están a medio camino entre unos y otros, y así, unas veces se usa la preposición y otras no.

Ahí la cuestión es más ambigua, y depende de distintos factores, como los que se han discutido. Pero el que uno de los factores más importantes de ellos sea el de si se mueven o están activos indica que el criterio está en si se distinguen (o el grado en que se distinguen), de las cosas, "los seres inertes".

(*) Factores mencionados
1- Acción / movimiento
2- Antropomorfismo vs. cosificación
3- Afectivo - Aprecio vs. indiferencia.

Pero fijaros que los propios términos que empleó anahiseri de "animado-no animado" apuntan a este planteamiento de si se consideran como objetos, o como seres vivos (más que como personas).

Otros factores apuntados;
1- Distintos verbos
(Diferente énfasis - Encontré / Me encontré)
2- Énfasis de la expresión.
(Señalados en #19 por Rocko! -> "Empujar al coche" / "Patear a una silla").


----------



## Agró

Fijaos


----------



## Marsianitoh

Yo nunca preguntaría a un cazador en un safari "¿A quién mataste?" ( Al guía ), en todo caso "¿Qué mataste" ( suena raro porque lo que hacen los cazadores es cobrar/ abatir piezas, pero bueno tiene un pasar, sí se usa con aves). Nunca diría " maté a un león", solo "maté un león/ jabalí/..."
Yo no utilizaría "a" con animales,  solo con animales de compañía ( y esos cuando sé de quién son), por ejemplo "Maté a su perro con mi coche", pero " Maté un perro con el coche".
El verbo topar sí se puede utilizar con objetos inanimadoshttp://lema.rae.es/drae2001/srv/search?id=gqnUWaCwiDXX2G1Wwwo0, su primera acepción es " Dicho de una cosa: Chocar con otra". Por ejemplo:  "Al salir de casa me topé con el quicio de la puerta", "el paquete de Ikea topaba con el techo del ascensor".
Como decía, en el caso del mapache yo diría " me encontré un mapache", si viera escrito " me encontré a un mapache" me llamaría la atención,  ahora,  también es verdad que si alguien me dice " me encontré a un mapache" probablemente no me dé ni cuenta.


----------



## anahiseri

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Pero, aparte de eso, a lo largo de toda esta discusión estaba rondándome a mí por la cabeza la idea de que la diferencia está en la "objetualización" ("cosificación") de los seres; de la perspectiva de si se les ve como objetos o no - más que como animales... (incluso con algunos ejemplos con cosas, que pueden considerarse como seres animados, como señalaban S.V., y Rodal).


La división entre seres animados e inanimados no es que me la haya inventado yo, sino que es un concepto de la gramática rusa; a parte de tener las categorías de género (masculino, femenino, neutro) y número (singular, plural), también está la categoría animado - inanimado, que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de declinar los nombres. Supongo que habrá más idiomas que hacen esta diferenciación, y a lo mejor los hablantes de lenguas que formalmente no la hacen, como los hablantes del español, sí tendemos a aplicar un criterio similar de forma inconsciente.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

anahiseri said:


> *aparte* de tener las categorías de género (masculino, femenino, neutro) y número (singular, plural), también está la categoría animado - inanimado, que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de declinar los nombres.



Sí, sí... Muy interesante...

El concepto lingüístico "consciente" que tenemos nosotros es el de distinguir entre "seres vivos", y "objectos o cosas (inanimados)".

Y después, como se ha visto en este hilo de forma muy clara, hay cierta vacilación o indefinición en ciertos usos concretos, cual es el relativo a los animales, y algunos usos particulares con las cosas. Algo parecido, aunque en sentido inverso, a lo que ocurre también con las personas cuando se les cosifica, o se les animaliza, con intención insultante ("¡Me crucé un burro, viniendo para aquí...!").

De forma inconsciente también funciona, sí...
Eso es lo que se refleja en este hilo, donde hemos todos tenido que estar pensándonos y replanteándonos cómo consideramos esta referencia concreta del / al animal...

Eso es a lo que apuntaba yo antes... De forma inconsciente me daba esa impresión, de referirme a una cosa, cuando no uso el 'a'...


----------



## Tom the elf

gengo said:


> Thank you to all who replied.  Very helpful, and I think I understand the "rule" a little better now.  I found the following particularly enlightening.
> 
> 
> 
> Never in a million years would I have used "quién" in that question, so this is a revelation to me.


Neither would I. It’s not common at all, I guess. It’s sometimes used in Literature.


----------



## Tom the elf

franzjekill said:


> Somos dos. Por lo menos yo, voy a pasar otro millón de años sin hacerlo.
> 
> En cuanto a esa "a", me choca bastante.


Quizá te suene raro porque no es tan común, pero se usa muy pocas veces en el ámbito literario.


----------



## Doraemon-

No sé en ruso, pero sí existe el género animado/inanimado por ejemplo en euskera (las plantas son inanimadas en cuanto a género; humanos y resto de animales son animados, ni idea dónde estará el límite, por ejemplo en las esponjas o los hongos, sería interesante saberlo). De todas maneras nosotros no tenemos nada parecido a esto, como género, es una categoría completamente ajena al castellano. La que tenemos en cuanto a la preposición de OD no es ningún género y es entre persona y no persona, no entre animado e inanimado. Puede haber personificación de no-personas, desde animales, países, hasta objetos de todo tipo, según el contexto lo justifique, pero "por defecto" los animales no son personas. También puede darse la cosificación de personas, respecto al OD, aunque "por defecto" todo ser humano es una persona.


----------



## anahiseri

Interesante enterarme de que el euskera tiene también esa categoría. En ruso está relacionada con la distinción entre nominativo y acusativo, que no existe como tal en español (aunque obviamente haya que distinguir entre sujeto y CD). Supongo que en euskera también se declinan los nombres. En ruso, las plantas también son inanimadas; no se trata de seres vivos o no vivos, sino de seres con capacidad de actuar por sí mismos, o no. En ruso se resuelve así una cuestión lingüística que el español, una lengua más analítica, la acomete con la preposición "a". En el fondo  la cuestión es la misma en todos los idiomas: * El niño mordió el perro - es ambiguo salvo orden de palabras estricto, declinación que modifique el sujeto o el CD, o colocación de una preposición delante del CD: El niño mordió *al *perro. (o *Al *perro mordió el niño). En cambio, "El niño mordió el pastel" no es ambiguo  porque el pastel, un ser inanimado, no puede dar mordiscos. Por eso no hace falta marcarlo como CD con una "a" (al pastel). Ya sé que no es exactamente esto lo que dice la RAE, pero creo que es el fondo del asunto.


----------

